# New hobby shop in Gaylord MI



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: I am one step closer to getting a shop open in Gaylord MI I have found a good location at a good price and am trying to get open by May 1st!!! If all goes well I will be getting into the building in the next week or so !!!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

harmocy said:


> :thumbsup: I am one step closer to getting a shop open in Gaylord MI I have found a good location at a good price and am trying to get open by May 1st!!! If all goes well I will be getting into the building in the next week or so !!!


 please let me no where i'm in houghton lake and get up to gaylord once in a while and would be great to be able to get parts.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

hobbyten said:


> please let me no where i'm in houghton lake and get up to gaylord once in a while and would be great to be able to get parts.


We are going to have a track as well as a slot car track it will be an awesome place!!! :wave:


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

that sounds great i race at bay city and mt. pleasant right now. i only race oval pan cars at this time. i would imagine you no casey from the up as well. a few yrs back i raced at bridgeport and we had quite a few come from gaylord to race with us. they were a great group. thats when i met walter henderson as well.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

what building you trying to get adam??


----------



## AlanTew (Mar 22, 2009)

his modem went out a few days back,met with him this evening and he's in the masonry building right across from the two tracks at the otsego fairgrounds.


----------

